# Daft questions about TdF from colleagues



## Saluki (29 Jun 2021)

Over the last couple of days, ,y colleagues who know that I adore cycling, have decided that I am ‘the orcle’  and have asked random questions in light of the well publicised crashes.

Q. Why do they have to go so fast?
A. They are racing

Q. Why do they ride all across the road?
A. They are racing

Q. Why do they speed up at the end?
A. They are racing

Q. Why don’t they fence off ‘the track’.
A. 130 miles? Really

Q. Why do they have to take up all the space so the ‘traffic’ gets held up?
A. Explained about team cars, mechanics, medics etc

Q. Why. When they fall off and get battered up, do they get back on their bikes and carry on?
A. Because they are as hard as nails.

Q. Is that Welsh bloke really riding a bike with a dislocated shoulder?
A. No. They put it back in before he got up, back on his bike and on with the race (see previous answer)

Q. What is a Cavendish?
A. A legend. A bloody legend.

Q. Why isn’t that Boardman chap racing/Where is Brad Wiggins?
A. They got old and retired.

Q. Why didn’t they go round placard woman? Lots of questions about her.
A. She got in the way and they had nowhere to go. Calling them a bunch of snowflakes is not making you friends here Mr Senior QS 

It cannot just be me with the dumb questions from the football fans and from people who didn’t realise that the Tour is not a ‘new event on the telly’. I said that they don’t fence off rally racing, that bits are fenced off. Gave up explaining about the points system as I don’t have a degree in Kafkaesque Higher Maths (I.e. I don’t really understand it totally myself).

Has anyone else had some wonderful questions from the uninitiated? I need to be armed with the answers for the next couple of weeks.


----------



## sheddy (29 Jun 2021)

I used to get told "but they all take drugs"
Hopefully I no longer need to answer to that one.


----------



## Saluki (29 Jun 2021)

sheddy said:


> I used to get told "but they all take drugs"


They are awesome. If I took drugs, I’d just fall off the bike.

I get a lot of drugs related questions. Sad really.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jun 2021)

. Bloomin priceless.


----------



## mjr (29 Jun 2021)

Saluki said:


> They are awesome. If I took drugs, I’d just fall off the bike.
> 
> I get a lot of drugs related questions. Sad really.


Last year, I covered half my body with one of those banned steroid creams for legitimate medical reasons. That weekend's ride was very easy. I can see why that stuff is banned


----------



## Arrowfoot (30 Jun 2021)

Saluki said:


> Over the last couple of days, ,y colleagues who know that I adore cycling, have decided that I am ‘the orcle’  and have asked random questions in light of the well publicised crashes.
> 
> Q. Why do they have to go so fast?
> A. They are racing
> ...


Thanks, enjoyed reading that. You should use this thread as an FAQ for those who want to know more in CC as well. 

The purpose of the Peloton is the most often asked question in my workplace. Which requires a meeting at the pub.


----------



## Blue Hills (30 Jun 2021)

sheddy said:


> I used to get told "but they all take drugs"
> Hopefully I no longer need to answer to that one.


What WAS your answer THEN?


----------



## Blue Hills (30 Jun 2021)

What is the point of a last day which is not a race?


----------



## Dogtrousers (30 Jun 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> What is the point of a last day which is not a race?


Except it is a race just not a race for the overall race win. Obviously.


----------



## Landsurfer (30 Jun 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Except it is a race just not a race for the overall race win. Obviously.


Except for the couple of occasions when it has been ....


----------



## Blue Hills (30 Jun 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Except it is a race just not a race for the overall race win. Obviously.


Still don't get it.
Like going to a cup final and then sitting there with your pie to see the teams trot out and perform a ballet.


----------



## Salad Dodger (30 Jun 2021)

What I don't get is......

They all have GPS transmitters on the seatpost of their bikes. Why can't the organisers use those to give exact timings for each rider crossing the finish line, and aggregate those exact times to determine the race winner? No bonus seconds, or bunches of riders all being given the same time as the first rider in the bunch. Make it more like.. you know.... a race.


----------



## Dec66 (30 Jun 2021)

sheddy said:


> I used to get told "but they all take drugs"
> Hopefully I no longer need to answer to that one.


You can always say "what's to stop you taking the same drugs and being out there with them?"


----------



## Blue Hills (30 Jun 2021)

What do the riders do for toilet stops, both types?
Amongst that cavalcade of vehicles is there a mobile lav i haven't spotted?


----------



## Drago (30 Jun 2021)

Ah, the advantage of not having colleagues is that I don't get constand SFQ's.


----------



## Blue Hills (30 Jun 2021)

Tour?
Where are their panniers?


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 Jun 2021)

Salad Dodger said:


> What I don't get is......
> 
> They all have GPS transmitters on the seatpost of their bikes. Why can't the organisers use those to give exact timings for each rider crossing the finish line, and aggregate those exact times to determine the race winner? No bonus seconds, or bunches of riders all being given the same time as the first rider in the bunch. Make it more like.. you know.... a race.


Because GPS isn't accurate enough.


----------



## T4tomo (30 Jun 2021)

Salad Dodger said:


> What I don't get is......
> 
> They all have GPS transmitters on the seatpost of their bikes. Why can't the organisers use those to give exact timings for each rider crossing the finish line, and aggregate those exact times to determine the race winner? No bonus seconds, or bunches of riders all being given the same time as the first rider in the bunch. Make it more like.. you know.... a race.


I assume this is a joke right?

ever seen a bike change due to a mechanical?
can you imagine the carnage if the back of a group didn't get the same time as the front of a group? there would be a massive crash in every finish sprint?
are you one of *Saluki's* colleagues?


----------



## Arrowfoot (30 Jun 2021)

Salad Dodger said:


> What I don't get is......
> 
> They all have GPS transmitters on the seatpost of their bikes. Why can't the organisers use those to give exact timings for each rider crossing the finish line, and aggregate those exact times to determine the race winner? No bonus seconds, or bunches of riders all being given the same time as the first rider in the bunch. Make it more like.. you know.... a race.


It is designed to provide excitement thru out the race by encouraging breakaways, intermediate sprints, climbs etc. If not the teams will game the system and aim just for yellow. Not the green or pokka dot jerseys etc. It also addresses the various advantages and limitations of riders. Some can climb, some can sprint, some can do both. Helps reward various cycling skills set. Example would be Cavendish, will never ever win TDF or any of the Grand finals but an outstanding sprinter and exceptional sprint tactics and skills, not just raw power. Expected to break the World record in winning stages.

An integral part of the race is strategy and tactics. Case in point is Team Jumbo Visma. Arguably one of 3 best teams in terms of riders but poor strategy and tactics, last and this year.

Similar to cricket in some ways. Some batsmen cannot take spinners, yorkers, outswingers, in swingers and the unexpected slow bowl. If not 5 days long days of the same thing.


----------



## Dec66 (30 Jun 2021)

"Why are they all so skinny?"

Because they are professional cyclists who put in thousands of kilometres a year, not to mention all the other high intensity training they undertake.

"Yeah, but you say you ride a bike and you're a fat b#stard"

Erm....


----------



## fossyant (30 Jun 2021)

Dec66 said:


> "Why are they all so skinny?"
> 
> Because they are professional cyclists who put in thousands of kilometres a year, not to mention all the other high intensity training they undertake.
> 
> ...



I stood next to a few pro riders in the Tour of Turkey a few years back - flipping heck, most are like stick insects.


----------



## T4tomo (30 Jun 2021)

fossyant said:


> I stood next to a few pro riders in the Tour of Turkey a few years back - flipping heck, most are like stick insects.


yes even the so called "big"riders like Greipel and Stannard etc are very lean, they just look big compared to the 58kg climbing twiglets.


----------



## TissoT (30 Jun 2021)

My mother- in- law ask me a question a while back about the TDF.

Why does someone have to push them when they stop at the side of the road (mechanical)

probably a reasonable question. 

They are in a big gear and need all the help they can get.


----------



## dodgy (30 Jun 2021)

I once got asked by a barman in a pub if I was entering the TdF. He was serious. He knew I was a pretty 'serious' (where's Bonj?) cyclist, and he thought that was the main qualification. He also thought the entire race was circuits of Paris. I'm not making this up.


----------



## Arrowfoot (30 Jun 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Because GPS isn't accurate enough.


The timings are indeed taken from the transponders plus or minus for various bonus, penalties, plus any adjustments / allowances due to crashes etc that are covered by the rules. Hence every second is important.


----------



## MartinQ (30 Jun 2021)

Arrowfoot said:


> Thanks, enjoyed reading that. You should use this thread as an FAQ for those who want to know more in CC as well.
> 
> *The purpose of the Peloton *is the most often asked question in my workplace. Which requires a meeting at the pub.



An expensive, subscription based coat stand. Can't see much to discuss tbh.


----------



## Dogtrousers (30 Jun 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> Still don't get it.
> Like going to a cup final and then sitting there with your pie to see the teams trot out and perform a ballet.


Try telling this guy the last stage isn't a race 





(Champs-Élysées 2012)


----------



## Beebo (30 Jun 2021)

Salad Dodger said:


> What I don't get is......
> 
> They all have GPS transmitters on the seatpost of their bikes. Why can't the organisers use those to give exact timings for each rider crossing the finish line, and aggregate those exact times to determine the race winner? No bonus seconds, or bunches of riders all being given the same time as the first rider in the bunch. Make it more like.. you know.... a race.


You would have even more crashes. The fact that everyone in the bunch gets the same time stops the need for jostling at the front. 
It’s exactly what the protest yesterday was about.


----------



## matticus (30 Jun 2021)

TissoT said:


> My mother- in- law ask me a question a while back about the TDF.
> 
> Why does someone have to push them when they stop at the side of the road (mechanical)
> 
> ...


It IS a reasonable question!

I guess the short answer is they don't NEED a push, but it's an advantage that the team are allowed to gain.
(and it makes sense as they are usually delayed by the incident that's put them at the side of the road)


----------



## Blue Hills (30 Jun 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Try telling this guy the last stage isn't a race
> View attachment 596551
> 
> (Champs-Élysées 2012)


one of few exceptions though that prove the rule?


----------



## Dogtrousers (30 Jun 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> one of few exceptions though that prove the rule?


Not really. Here's Sam Bennett on the Champs-Élysées in 2020





I think he was quite chuffed to be winning.


----------



## Apollonius (30 Jun 2021)

This is an interesting thread. I think it is hard to appreciate that the Tour (like any stage race) is not just one event. There are a multitude of smaller competitions going on aside from GC, which vary from the highly significant - for example the King of the Mountains competition - to the small details, like the intermediate sprints, which may count for bonus seconds in the GC as well as points in the sprint competition. 

As I watch sport, I am becoming more and more aware that I understand very little of it!


----------



## Blue Hills (30 Jun 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Not really. Here's Sam Bennett on the Champs-Élysées in 2020
> View attachment 596577
> 
> I think he was quite chuffed to be winning.


big cap there mr trousers.
as a tour nerd you can doubtless supply us with the tally of final race days over the entire history.


----------



## Blue Hills (30 Jun 2021)

there's clearly a mega cavalcade of motorised vehicles following the riders to help with repairs (i have actually seen a stage of the tour in kent and the giro in italy) etc - are there support vehicles chucking out more exhaust following the support vehicles in case they break down?


----------



## Dogtrousers (30 Jun 2021)

I think a good one I was asked a few years back was "if Chris Froome is so great at riding up mountains, why has someone else won the King of the Mountains jersey?"


----------



## PK99 (30 Jun 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> I think a good one I was asked a few years back was "if Chris Froome is so great at riding up mountains, why has someone else won the King of the Mountains jersey?"



That prompts me to wonder how often the Yellow Jersey winner, also wins other Jerseys?


----------



## Dogtrousers (30 Jun 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> there's clearly a mega cavalcade of motorised vehicles following the riders to help with repairs (i have actually seen a stage of the tour in kent and the giro in italy) etc - are there support vehicles chucking out more exhaust following the support vehicles in case they break down?


There are an insane amount of vehicles on the road (not to mention in the air) on a Tour stage. Trucks driving around with teams of people putting up/taking down the road closure cones and stuff, the promotional caravan, TV trucks, team buses, an incredible number of tour vehicles doing goodness knows what. Plus zillions of camper vans trundling round in its wake.

I wouldn't be surprised if there are support vehicle support vehicles.

Eco friendly it ain't.


----------



## matticus (30 Jun 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> there's clearly a mega cavalcade of motorised vehicles following the riders to help with repairs (i have actually seen a stage of the tour in kent and the giro in italy) etc - are there support vehicles chucking out more exhaust following the support vehicles in case they break down?


Yup.

And there are hundreds more parked round the country, on call in case of backup.

For the long term, there are actual factories building spares and replacement vehicles. You can spot them as you travel round Europe - enormous buildings, with big car parks and logos like "SKODA" on the side. To help fund the Tour Convoy they sell some vehicles to the public (mainly cycling fans).


----------



## DCLane (30 Jun 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> What do the riders do for toilet stops, both types?
> Amongst that cavalcade of vehicles is there a mobile lav i haven't spotted?



Ah, 'le pause pipi' or going at the side of the road / out of the side of their shorts whilst moving. Both happen 

For the other type, if you're caught short there's likely to be media coverage somewhere.


----------



## Dogtrousers (30 Jun 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> big cap there mr trousers.
> as a tour nerd you can doubtless supply us with the tally of final race days over the entire history.


The thing about the final stage is that these days it is a sprint stage. So yes it is a competitive race - for the sprinters. On sprint stages - at any point in the race - there is rarely any movement in the General Classification (barring crosswinds, or a spate of crashes like on stage 3 this year).

Normally the GC race leader is secure with a lead by the time the last stage comes so it would be impossible for a rival to do anything about it even if they tried. If a GC rival attacked they would just be marked out - and become extremely unpopular as they would have caused the leader's team to spill their champagne while chasing them down. 

Different things do sometimes happen. In 2000-something Vinokourov spoiled the sprinters party by breaking away and winning. In the year that Cadel Evans won I seem to remember there was some competition for the 2nd/3rd spot on GC that day as it was very close (but I could be making that up).

All this is a relatively recent tradition, as the last day hasn't always been on the Champs Élysées. It used to be in a velodrome, and also there have been final day time trials. Witness the famous victory of Greg LeMond over Laurent Fignon in the final day time trial in 1989


----------



## Dec66 (30 Jun 2021)

PK99 said:


> That prompts me to wonder how often the Yellow Jersey winner, also wins other Jerseys?


Bernal won yellow and white in 2019, as an example.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (30 Jun 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> Still don't get it.
> Like going to a cup final and then sitting there with your pie to see the teams trot out and perform a ballet.



Like the community shield


----------



## MichaelW2 (30 Jun 2021)

How do you explain a breakaway?
Its like Scotland deliberately helping France to the semi final so they can beat England and let Germany win the cup.


----------



## T4tomo (30 Jun 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> What is the point of a last day which is not a race?


Codswallop - Its the most fiercely contested stage for the last 40k or so, the fact that there is no GC contest and certain traditional / ceremonial aspects, like the champagne toasts for the GC winning team and said team and/or a retiring rider doing the honours on the first pass up the Champs, doesn't diminish the fact that its the stage all the sprinters want to win, and sometimes decides the green Jersey contest.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (30 Jun 2021)

PK99 said:


> That prompts me to wonder how often the Yellow Jersey winner, also wins other Jerseys?


Complete lists >>>here<<<


----------



## Teamfixed (30 Jun 2021)

And perhaps the best of all for me.......

"Are you going to enter?"


----------



## Dogtrousers (30 Jun 2021)

Teamfixed said:


> And perhaps the best of all for me.......
> 
> "Are you going to enter?"


And are you?

I would, but it's hard to get the time off work.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Jun 2021)

I was entered for the TDF, but when they saw my recumbent, I was told I couldn’t start. Very lucky for that years GC winner.


----------



## Teamfixed (30 Jun 2021)

For me it was a lack of carbon and way too much leather


----------



## Arrowfoot (30 Jun 2021)

PK99 said:


> That prompts me to wonder how often the Yellow Jersey winner, also wins other Jerseys?


Teams will typically protect their GC (yellow jersey) candidate like gold and avoid any risks. So it intentionally done for the ultimate prize. There are unplanned exceptions where Tadej Pogcar who won KOM(polka dot) and Young rider (white) plus the Yellow last year. Froome won KOM once together with TDF in 2015. On the other 3 wins he only took the TDF, nothing else. Egan Bernal and Alberto Contador both won TDF and and the white once. Other than these 4, no one has taken the TDF and other jersey for the last 20 years.


----------



## Saluki (30 Jun 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Not really. Here's Sam Bennett on the Champs-Élysées in 2020
> View attachment 596577
> 
> I think he was quite chuffed to be winning.


He definitely looks chuffed, it’s true


----------



## matticus (30 Jun 2021)

Arrowfoot said:


> Teams will typically protect their GC (yellow jersey) candidate like gold and avoid any risks. So it intentionally done for the ultimate prize. There are unplanned exceptions where Tadej Pogcar who won KOM(polka dot) and Young rider (white) plus the Yellow last year. Froome won KOM once together with TDF in 2015. On the other 3 wins he only took the TDF, nothing else. Egan Bernal and Alberto Contador both won TDF and and the white once. Other than these 4, no one has taken the TDF and other jersey for the last 20 years.


Quite a few peeps have suggested a KOM prize based on aggregate times on certain "special" climbs (i.e. not a points prize). This would reflect the nature of climbing better, and perhaps stop the modern time bonuses on summit finishes skewing the prize towards GC contenders.

Of course everything has unintended consequences, so ... who knows ...


----------



## Dogtrousers (30 Jun 2021)

matticus said:


> Quite a few peeps have suggested a KOM prize based on aggregate times on certain "special" climbs (i.e. not a points prize). This would reflect the nature of climbing better, and perhaps stop the modern time bonuses on summit finishes skewing the prize towards GC contenders.
> 
> Of course everything has unintended consequences, so ... who knows ...


Like Strava you mean


----------



## matticus (30 Jun 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Like Strava you mean


Exactly.

And like the internet.


----------



## Arrowfoot (30 Jun 2021)

matticus said:


> Quite a few peeps have suggested a KOM prize based on aggregate times on certain "special" climbs (i.e. not a points prize). This would reflect the nature of climbing better, and perhaps stop the modern time bonuses on summit finishes skewing the prize towards GC contenders.
> 
> Of course everything has unintended consequences, so ... who knows ...


I actually felt the same. My guess is UCI is afraid that KOM will be dominated by the same climber and the others Teams and their sponsors won't be happy. This happened in the 90s. Since they introduced this format, consecutive domination has stopped. The Green jersey was never meant for sprinters but it ended up as an unintended consequence. Sagan made it his own and made a fortune for himself and his entourage.


----------



## matticus (30 Jun 2021)

Arrowfoot said:


> I actually felt the same. My guess is UCI is afraid that KOM will be dominated by the same climber and the others Teams and their sponsors won't be happy. This happened in the 90s. Since they introduced this format, consecutive domination has stopped. The Green jersey was never meant for sprinters but it ended up as an unintended consequence. Sagan made it his own and made a fortune for himself and his entourage.


To be fair, Sagan is a pretty f*cking special rider! He has the right to dominate in a contest that he dedicates himself to. (Bennett nicking the jumper was possibly healthy.)

Were the KOM rules the same in the 90s? (all I remember from that era was Robert Millar winning it - I wasn't a dedicated cycling fan).


----------



## Arrowfoot (30 Jun 2021)

Glow worm said:


> To be fair, Sagan is a pretty f*cking special rider! He has the right to dominate in a contest that he dedicates himself to. (Bennett nicking the jumper was possibly healthy.)
> 
> Were the KOM rules the same in the 90s? (all I remember from that era was Robert Millar winning it - I wasn't a dedicated cycling fan).


Agree on Sagan, he help raise the profile of the sport. I have seen fans mob him at race locations including grandmas. All want to take him a pic with him. 

They revised the rules I think 3 times for KOM in the last few decades.


----------



## Dogtrousers (30 Jun 2021)

I seem to remember an edition of the ToB recently that had both a "points jersey" and a "sprinters jersey" I noted the fact but I wasn't interested enough to find out the rules.

Some early editions of the Tour were decided on points gained from winning stages. I think they may have flip flopped between aggregate times and points for a while as Desgrange tried to decide which was more unpleasant for the riders. Then they kept both, and the points competition became a way to maintain some variety and entertainment in the race.


----------



## Bazzer (30 Jun 2021)

Beebo said:


> You would have even more crashes. The fact that everyone in the bunch gets the same time stops the need for jostling at the front.
> It’s exactly what the protest yesterday was about.


And that would generate another crash thread on here.


----------



## Beebo (30 Jun 2021)

matticus said:


> Quite a few peeps have suggested a KOM prize based on aggregate times on certain "special" climbs (i.e. not a points prize). This would reflect the nature of climbing better, and perhaps stop the modern time bonuses on summit finishes skewing the prize towards GC contenders.
> 
> Of course everything has unintended consequences, so ... who knows ...


The points on offer for smaller climbs makes for more exciting racing as a couple of riders tend to breakaway early to pick up the points. Before being swept up by the pack as they tire. 
Without that everyone would wait for the final climb.


----------



## DaveReading (30 Jun 2021)

Arrowfoot said:


> The timings are indeed taken from the transponders plus or minus for various bonus, penalties, plus any adjustments / allowances due to crashes etc that are covered by the rules. Hence every second is important.



A transponder is not a GPS.


----------



## Dogtrousers (30 Jun 2021)

Beebo said:


> The points on offer for smaller climbs makes for more exciting racing as a couple of riders tend to breakaway early to pick up the points. Before being swept up by the pack as they tire.
> Without that everyone would wait for the final climb.


I really enjoyed Ide Schilling and forgotten who it was in red (Cofidis?) having a ding-dong over the early rights to the mountains jersey. Little things like that are quite entertaining I think.


----------



## Arrowfoot (30 Jun 2021)

DaveReading said:


> A transponder is not a GPS.


Where did I mention GPS? Timings are taken from transponders.


----------



## DRM (30 Jun 2021)

DCLane said:


> Ah, 'le pause pipi' or going at the side of the road / out of the side of their shorts whilst moving. Both happen
> 
> For the other type, if you're caught short there's likely to be media coverage somewhere.


In other word’s the world is your urinal, as for the other watch this

View: https://youtu.be/Br2fsbH9sy8


----------



## mjr (30 Jun 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> I seem to remember an edition of the ToB recently that had both a "points jersey" and a "sprinters jersey" I noted the fact but I wasn't interested enough to find out the rules.


I think the Sprints jersey was only for intermediate sprints, whereas Points was also finishes. I think there's now a limit of four competition jerseys in a race, but I'm unsure which of Sprints and Best British was kept.


----------



## carpiste (1 Jul 2021)

I`m retired now but colleagues used to ask why would anyone want to watch that on TV for hours on end?

Answer: Wimbledon, snooker, bowls, cricket, coronation street!


----------



## Kbrook (1 Jul 2021)

mjr said:


> Last year, I covered half my body with one of those banned steroid creams for legitimate medical reasons. That weekend's ride was very easy. I can see why that stuff is banned


What’s that particular cream called, asking for a friend?


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (1 Jul 2021)

Considering there is a major international event on the telly that is admired and respected world wide and with a reputation of being one of the greatest sporting spectacles on the whole planet
That we seem to have Wimbledon on the telly all day at the moment???

I have tried to explain but Dan Brown's (or did he write some rubbish books???) progress compared to Andy Murry's seems to be more critical


----------



## cyberknight (1 Jul 2021)

carpiste said:


> I`m retired now but colleagues used to ask why would anyone want to watch that on TV for hours on end?
> 
> Answer: Wimbledon, snooker, bowls, cricket, coronation street!


Don't forget Wendy ball endless hours punctuated by the occasional ball in a net sends many apolectic


----------



## DCBassman (1 Jul 2021)

cyberknight said:


> Don't forget Wendy ball endless hours punctuated by the occasional ball in a net sends many apolectic


Yup, football. A waste of good building land.


----------



## DaveReading (1 Jul 2021)

Arrowfoot said:


> Where did I mention GPS? Timings are taken from transponders.



Apologies. It was your use of the word "indeed"



Arrowfoot said:


> The timings are indeed taken from the transponders



in response to the comment about GPS not being accurate enough that led me to conclude, wrongly, that you were conflating the two.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (1 Jul 2021)

cyberknight said:


> Don't forget Wendy ball endless hours punctuated by the occasional ball in a net sends many apolectic


Well if England or Liverpool are playing in something important then I can get interested

Boris certainly seemed excited the other day 
(note - last comment may contain sarcasm!)


----------



## paxterg (1 Jul 2021)

My BIL asked me why wasn’t I racing in the TDF, em maybe because I’m a 51 yo lad who likes his beer!!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Jul 2021)

paxterg said:


> My BIL asked me why wasn’t I racing in the TDF, em maybe because I’m a 51 yo lad who likes his beer!!



Tell him you did and have already finished.


----------



## Saluki (1 Jul 2021)

Today.
Q. Has that Cavendish person won? He crossed the line in front for the second time in a week.
A. Erm, no

Q. 3 weeks? Like a relay then. Team 1, 2 and 3?
A. Erm, no. All the riders ride every day for 3 weeks except for 2 rest days and then they just clear off for a 70 mile training ride to turn their legs
Q. That’s mad. 3 weeks, 2 days off? Have they got a Union?


----------



## Arrowfoot (2 Jul 2021)

mjr said:


> I think the Sprints jersey was only for intermediate sprints, whereas Points was also finishes. I think there's now a limit of four competition jerseys in a race, but I'm unsure which of Sprints and Best British was kept.


Sprint jersey (green also includes points at finishes besides


DaveReading said:


> Apologies. It was your use of the word "indeed"
> 
> 
> 
> in response to the comment about GPS not being accurate enough that led me to conclude, wrongly, that you were conflating the two.



You are right. After reading it again I realise what the natural conclusion would be. Apologies,


----------



## Salad Dodger (2 Jul 2021)

Arrowfoot said:


> Sprint jersey (green also includes points at finishes besides
> 
> 
> You are right. After reading it again I realise what the natural conclusion would be. Apologies,


It should be me who is apologising. I said they carry GPS when I should have suggested that they could carry transponders instead.


----------



## mjr (2 Jul 2021)

Kbrook said:


> What’s that particular cream called, asking for a friend?


I think the banned one was betamethasone valerate, but there's been more since!


----------



## cyberknight (2 Jul 2021)

Saluki said:


> Today.
> Q. Has that Cavendish person won? He crossed the line in front for the second time in a week.
> A. Erm, no
> 
> ...


Better than the 70 s and ,80s where they did double stages some days so the Aso could get double payments from hosting towns


----------



## Saluki (2 Jul 2021)

cyberknight said:


> Better than the 70 s and ,80s where they did double stages some days so the Aso could get double payments from hosting towns


Back then, I worked daft hours, with horses. Well, 70s I was at school, so not much tv as I was too busy. I wasn’t able to see what was happening except for listening to ‘grown up‘ conversations or by reading dad’s cycling mag when he wasn’t looking.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Jul 2021)

Chris Hoy should enter, he’d win it easy!


----------



## Saluki (2 Jul 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Chris Hoy should enter, he’d win it easy!


Nobody has asked me about Hoy. Or that Texan bloke, for that matter.


----------



## Profpointy (2 Jul 2021)

dodgy said:


> I once got asked by a barman in a pub if I was entering the TdF. He was serious. He knew I was a pretty 'serious' (where's Bonj?) cyclist, and he thought that was the main qualification. He also thought the entire race was circuits of Paris. I'm not making this up.



To be fair to ender the World Poker Championship all you need to so to qualify is plonk your entry fee down ($50,000) and the top poker players in the world are perfectly happy to play against you


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Jul 2021)

Profpointy said:


> To be fair to ender the World Poker Championship all you need to so to qualify is plonk your entry fee down ($50,000) and the top poker players in the world are perfectly happy to play against you



You mean happy to rob you?


----------



## Profpointy (2 Jul 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> You mean happy to rob you?



It's not robbing if they are better players than you, and predictably enough, do manage to win


----------



## Lee_M (2 Jul 2021)

Saluki said:


> Nobody has asked me about Hoy. Or that Texan bloke, for that matter.



The only difference between me and Armstrong is I could still win the TdF.


----------



## Jon George (2 Jul 2021)

Off the top of my head, I can't remember of note (I'll think about it) , but I have one myself: in the early years of speed cameras, were any of the support vehicles mistakenly fined?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Jul 2021)

Lee_M said:


> The only difference between me and Armstrong is I could still win the TdF.



You on drugs?


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (2 Jul 2021)

Saluki said:


> Nobody has asked me about Hoy. Or that Texan bloke, for that matter.


Hoy? Its an island in Orkney. Has a classic rock climb up a stand alone sea stack.


----------



## Eribiste (3 Jul 2021)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Hoy? Its an island in Orkney. Has a classic rock climb up a stand alone sea stack.


Nice one Old Man!


----------



## Eribiste (3 Jul 2021)

I know the TdF is a bike race, or at least the hell of a club ride out but to be honest I watch it for the scenery. I can only do engineering maths and physics so I'm not equipped to make sense of the points scoring....


----------



## cyberknight (3 Jul 2021)

Eribiste said:


> I know the TdF is a bike race, or at least the hell of a club ride out but to be honest I watch it for the scenery. I can only do engineering maths and physics so I'm not equipped to make sense of the points scoring....


mrs ck actually likes the scenery too


----------



## yello (3 Jul 2021)

dodgy said:


> I once got asked by a barman in a pub if I was entering the TdF. He was serious. He knew I was a pretty 'serious' (where's Bonj?) cyclist, and he thought that was the main qualification. He also thought the entire race was circuits of Paris. I'm not making this up.


My lord, now there's a question! Blast from the past or what!

And I believe you - I was doing a 600 once and a petrol statíon attendant asked me if it was for the Tour de France. It was late, I had stopped for some food and he was intrigued as to why so many lit-up, kitted-up cyclists were on the road.


----------



## yello (3 Jul 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> as a tour nerd you can doubtless supply us with the tally of final race days over the entire history.


Maybe I don't understand your point but you do realise it's _always_ a race on the final day. Maybe not for the GC, nor perhaps not even the green jersey, but to claim a stage win is prestige in itself - and particularly the final stage on the Champs-Élysées


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (3 Jul 2021)

I am just amazed at the knowledge David Millar has about the building on route!

A Château or Church comes up and he just KNOWS all about it - just like that!!!

with a memory and knowledge like that he was wasted as a cyclist !


----------



## Blue Hills (3 Jul 2021)

yello said:


> Maybe I don't understand your point but you do realise it's _always_ a race on the final day. Maybe not for the GC, nor perhaps not even the green jersey, but to claim a stage win is prestige in itself - and particularly the final stage on the Champs-Élysées


yep i do realise that - but it aint the big prize.


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Jul 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> yep i do realise that - but it aint the big prize.


No one stage decides the big prize, it's a multi-stage race. If you want to see a race where the "big prize" is guaranteed to be decided on one specific day, you have to watch a one-day race. Or else you will find yourself disappointed that the "big prize" wasn't settled each time you watch a stage. (Mind you, I think the big prize looks like it may have been sorted on today's stage  )


----------



## proletaratOne (5 Jul 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> No one stage decides the big prize, it's a multi-stage race. If you want to see a race where the "big prize" is guaranteed to be decided on one specific day, you have to watch a one-day race. Or else you will find yourself disappointed that the "big prize" wasn't settled each time you watch a stage. (Mind you, I think the big prize looks like it may have been sorted on today's stage  )


.
You can’t win it on one stage 

but you certainly can lose it on one stage


----------



## gavroche (7 Jul 2021)

Watching the riders going down the Mont Ventoux today, our daughter said: " Why don't the riders behind pedal faster and overtake the one in front?"


----------



## yello (7 Jul 2021)

gavroche said:


> Watching the riders going down the Mont Ventoux today, our daughter said: " Why don't the riders behind pedal faster and overtake the one in front?"


Damned fine question!

Yes, why don't they.....


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (7 Jul 2021)

gavroche said:


> Watching the riders going down the Mont Ventoux today, our daughter said: " Why don't the riders behind pedal faster and overtake the one in front?"


Damn fine question

Think I might try that - any teams got a vacancy for a 61 year old fat bald(ing) bloke on an ebike???


----------

